
Is Eurostar’s direct Amsterdam service quicker than flying? - Graham24
http://www.independent.co.uk/travel/news-and-advice/eurostar-london-amsterdam-direct-train-service-faster-flying-plane-a8212391.html
======
mtmail
If you came to the comments for a quick yes/no: The question is not answered
in the text or video.

